# Rechromed Skiptooth chainring set & seat



## HEMI426 (May 19, 2022)

This chainring set came on a Hiawatha and so did the seat. There is 26 teeth on the sprocket and the seat is 12in. long by 9in. wide and needs covered, it has rechromed springs and crash bar. With straight solid stem. Look at pics and ask questions, shipping will be added to high bid. If shipping is less it will be refunded.


----------



## HEMI426 (May 20, 2022)

Is this even a Hiawatha chainring and seat?


----------



## Kelloggkid (May 20, 2022)

$50


----------



## HEMI426 (May 20, 2022)

Thanks for starting the bids, but ND


----------



## HEMI426 (May 23, 2022)

Can anyone ID this chainring, might be easier to sell.


----------



## Hoagie57 (May 27, 2022)

50.00 sprocket/chainring set up only


----------



## HEMI426 (May 27, 2022)

ND


----------

